# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Indesit] βαραει alarm indesit ban13nf

## glamor

καλησπέρα
έχουμε και λέμε, η κουνιάδα μου με πήρε τηλ πριν μια εβδομάδα και μου έλεγε τα συμπτώματα του ψυγείο της indesit ban13nf (απλά βάραγε το alarm και αναβόσβηνε τα λαμπάκια το super cool και super freeze)και της είπα να πατήσει το super cool να σταματήσει το alarm και το βράδυ  πέρασα και παρατήρησα ότι ο ψυγείο συντήρηση έχει ανέβη αρκετά ενώ ο καταψύκτης ήταν στην Αλάσκα, τότε έκανα χειροκίνητα απόψυξη τραβώντας από την πρίζα και το πρωί το ξανά έβαλα στην πρίζα όλα οκ. μετά από 5~6 μέρες το ξανά χτύπησε το alarm, απλά έτυχε να μη είμαι μακριά και ξανά πέρασα να δω τι παίζει, έκλεισα από της θερμοστάτη την συντήρηση και την κατάψυξη και άρχισα να λύνω την πλάτη του καταψύκτη μια και εντόπισα πάλι πάγο σε αυτό το σημείο.(σχετικά σκληρό πάγο στο κάτω μέρος του στοιχείο ψύξης) και παρατήρησα ότι από τα στοιχείο ψύξης έχει και θερμαντήρα για defrost. οπότε λέω  αρχίζει τα δύσκολα, του έκανα μια πολύ καλή απόψυξη αυτί την φορά αλλά δεν είχα το πολύμετρα μαζί μου ώστε να ελέγξω αν δουλεύει σωστά η αντίσταση. αυτί την στιγμή δουλεύει το ψυγείο χωρίς πρόβλημα αλλά μετά από λίγο μελέτη στο net μάλλον θα ξανακτυπήσει alarm αλλά θα είμαι πιο προετοιμασμένος, με λίγο ψάξιμο κατέβασα το service manual του ψυγείο και άρχισα να μελετάω το τρόπο που κάνει απόψυξη, την καλωδίωση της και τυχών άλλες αισθητήρες που εμπλέκονται σε αυτά, αλλά όπως διαβάζω το service manual την εντολή defrost το κάνει από την PCB (μίνι υπολογιστής)
το θέμα είναι είναι εύκολο να αφαιρέσω την θερμαντήρα (σε περίπτωση που φταίει) η πάει όλο το σετ του στοιχείο της ψύξεις?
και κάτι άλλο στο service manual έχει κάτι καλούδια για αυτοδιάγνωση που διαρκεί 255sec λέτε να το δοκιμάσω να δω τι κωδικό σφάλμα λέει (αν το βρει)

----------


## glamor

μετά από 2 εβδομάδες το ψυγείο δεν ξανά παρουσίασε κανένα πρόβλημα παρόλο που το έχω σχετικά δυνατά στην ψύξη (συντήρηση - καταψύκτη) οπότε θεωρό το θέμα λήξει 
όποιος ενδιαφέρει μπορώ να ανεβάσω τα service manual που καλύπτει όλη την σειρά της.
έκανα και αυτοδιάγνωση το ψυγείο αλλά δεν εντόπισε κανένα πρόβλημα και πέρασε το test.

----------


## glamor

ορίστε to service manual

http://rapidshare.com/files/787675981/service%20manual%20indesit%20ban13nf.pdf

----------

Markon (21-08-13)

----------

